# This is a JOKE ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Something is going on behind the scenes and Dunleavy is at the core of it all.

Just look at that team ... these are the same players we had last year; the same motivated players that want to win. WHAT is different:

ROTATIONS have gotten even worse ... is this DELIBERATE?

Are we watching the players commit MUTINY?

I am furious, absolutely furious.

I now they announce that Dummy is going to talk about the possibilities of coaching HIS son.

If we are going to throuw away this season ... let's do it under a new coach and let's do it NOW!!!!

I have nothing more to say about this sorry *** mess. It's one thing to be angry with them for trying and losing, but this has NOTHING to do with their ability. 

THERE IS SOMETHING GOING ON BEHIND THE SCENES.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I guess this really does prove that Dunleavy DIDN'T coach the team last year; it was Sam AND the guys. Because IF he did, why does the same guys look so awful? AND, why don't the guys WANT to do it this year? Are they not performing on behalf OF Dunleavy to help him get his contract or AGAINST Dunleavy to get rid of him so that he doesn't get his contract?

Don't want to hear what the guys say positively to the media about him as a coach ... because their actions say otherwise.

I'm fuming ... this is a mystery.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know what is going but I can say that a move will probably happen at this pace. Whether it be a new coach or new players? Who knows. You would think that a change is in order somewhere down the line.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

we definetly need a new coach. this team is just not gellin with all the talent we have on offense


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

It shouldn't be a change of players. These are the SAME guys as last year.

Changing players is not the answer for everything. And, certainly a change at this point won't make us contenders --- too much adjustment, need time for chemistry to develop. We need a COACH that will allow the guys to play together long enough to DEVELOP chemistry and continuity.

I'm so furious right now, I know my words aren't making sense. But, whether it be the guys or the coach, there's no professionalism being shown and it is disgusting me. How dare they even speak to the media. Have they no shame, either of them; coach or players.

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

EDIT: Where's SAM'S mouth when you need it. He or Elton are suppose to be SPEAKING up. If they are orchestrating this, they need to MAN UP and let management know what is the problem ... by management, I mean DTS/Baylor (as disgusting as that sounds), someone other than Dunleavy. That's what leaders do!!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, I have to agree. Dunleavy's a crappy coach.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I don't know what is going but I can say that a move will probably happen at this pace. Whether it be a new coach or new players? Who knows. You would think that a change is in order somewhere down the line.


WHAT THE HELL CAN WE DO WE"RE STUCK WITH DUNLEAVY FOR THE NEXT 4 YEARS DAMN IT


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> WHAT THE HELL CAN WE DO WE"RE STUCK WITH DUNLEAVY FOR THE NEXT 4 YEARS DAMN IT


Nothing has been signed yet. So you don't have worry about that for now.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

If Dunleavy just showed that he was angry with the guys by screaming at them and gettin into them I would give him some slack, but he instead looks like he is confused like he doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Players win games, not coaches, and the only people losing games are the players. Take it up with them and their lack of energy and focus. Blaming the coach without considering the players' role in it all is just the built-in excuse of a desperate fan.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I say it's the damn BALL !!! If our Clippers start winning from Jan 1st, it's the BALL !! I've seen too many shots from the Clippers go in and out.. 

And ofcourse.. coaching is bad..


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

It's the slow start (from preseason injuries) and the losses. Once a team starts losing games it gets hard to break out of that habit. I still think if the Clips can string together 3-4 decent wins in a row, things will start falling in place... unless there some other nefarious reason behind the lackluster play.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> *I guess this really does prove that Dunleavy DIDN'T coach the team last year; it was Sam AND the guys.* Because IF he did, why does the same guys look so awful? AND, why don't the guys WANT to do it this year? Are they not performing on behalf OF Dunleavy to help him get his contract or AGAINST Dunleavy to get rid of him so that he doesn't get his contract?
> 
> Don't want to hear what the guys say positively to the media about him as a coach ... because their actions say otherwise.
> 
> I'm fuming ... this is a mystery.


what kind of logic is that? they have the same core players this year as least year's (and especially the guy you claim coached them) and same coach... how the hell does that prove dunleavy didnt coach them last year? do you really think they are tanking to dunleavy will get fired, or are you just saying that?

if anything stays consistent, i think it's the coaching style (compared to mentality of the players). clips just dont have that mentality this year. even if dunleavy is a bad coach, he got the team 47 wins last year.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

our offense is the problem, too many shots early in the shot clock. i'm no expert, but our team should be built around elton. if the players take 18 footers 5 seconds into the posession or if we can't spread the floor and make room for eb, then i think we need to find some players who can do that. if our coach thinks that 8 guys on the team should average 10 shots apiece then we need a new coach. its no secret, when elton gets an opportunity to be a super-star, he makes good on it and we are competitive in the game. let's start building around that, right now we have no direction.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

There is a simple explanation. The curse of Tim Thomas. The Clippers signed him and now they will unfortunately suffer.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well ... I slept on my frustrations last night and guess what????? I still believe:

WE NEED A COACH. He may not be able to get on the court and actually make the baskets, but his style has turned the guys off and he must go. I don't care what players you bring in, it won't work if they don't respect the coach.

He has had this SAME problem in the past with his players and lost his job. AND with his stubborness, refuses to change so continues to make the same damn mistakes: Get them to the playoffs and then goes brain-dead.

Van Gundy, where are you?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> It shouldn't be a change of players. These are the SAME guys as last year.
> 
> Changing players is not the answer for everything. And, certainly a change at this point won't make us contenders --- too much adjustment, need time for chemistry to develop. We need a COACH that will allow the guys to play together long enough to DEVELOP chemistry and continuity.
> 
> ...


*ADDENDUM*: (12/13/06): On the heels of Maggette's Agent saying that Corey wants to be traded, I hear from a Jazz fan that for tonight's game against the Jazz, there will be NO, Cassell, Maggette or Kaman.

So, I ask ... is this mutiny?

I believe so ... this team witnessed what Dunleavy did to Wilcox, and I don't think they're going to take lightly what he is doing to Maggette. Maybe even Elton is rebelling in his own way by not competing. 

Whether you want to accept it or not, I believe --- SAM IS SPEAKING. DUNLEAVY HAS TO GO!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> *ADDENDUM*: (12/13/06): On the heels of Maggette's Agent saying that Corey wants to be traded, I hear from a Jazz fan that for tonight's game against the Jazz, there will be NO, Cassell, Maggette or Kaman.
> 
> So, I ask ... is this mutiny?
> 
> ...


There are all hurt or sick. How is that mutiny? 
http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/injuryreport0607.html

I am sure there are some unhappy people with the record but they aren't faking their injuries.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> There are all hurt or sick. How is that mutiny?
> http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/injuryreport0607.html
> 
> I am sure there are some unhappy people with the record but they aren't faking their injuries.



And up you know this for a fact how?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> And up you know this for a fact how?


Because I saw them all get hurt. Maggette got hurt in the Grizzlies game. Cassell left the last game at half due to injury. I don't know about Kaman and his food poisoning.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> And up you know this for a fact how?


I find it easier to belive players are actually injured, rather than faking their injuries.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Also, Kaman is on Dunleavy's nuts! Or is it the other way around? Maybe both. Point is, one likes the other, so i doubt Kaman is part of this "mutiny".
Could it be that the Clipps are very close to trading Maggette and don't want to risk injuring him more than he already is?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Enough with the conspiricy theories, its quite annoying. If there was a "mutiny" it would be out in the open. If there are problems, it would be like artest last year, or iverson this year. Where they would be on the inactive list.

No organization puts up with that kind of stuff, and with todays modern medicine you can correctly tell if someone is injured or faking it 9 times out of 10. I doubt kaman has the knowledge to fake an injury.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I love to blame Dunleavy as well but come on guys he doesnt control the crappy play of Sam, Kaman, Maggs, and TT. Plus all the injuries so far this year. When I watch our team it just seems like we are not playing with enough intensity. Could it be that there is still a hangover from that UNEXCUSABLE loss last year to Phoenix in Game 5? Just a thought


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

That's it, Clippers need to sign me to play point guard.:biggrin:


----------



## Chris Kamen Your Face (May 20, 2005)

we need to trade for AI and change the look of this team cause right now we are suckin' fat wang


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Something is going on behind the scenes and Dunleavy is at the core of it all.
> 
> Just look at that team ... these are the same players we had last year; the same motivated players that want to win. WHAT is different:
> 
> ...


I bumped this to cross out the part that is now bolded, but couldn't find the strickeout key.

Anyway, looks like we will have to throw it away WITH the same old coach. I've seen nothing since I opened this thread to make me change my mind about him or this team.

We play Portland tonight and they only have 2 more losses than we do, but the same number of wins. AND, they are a young, rebuilt team. What is that saying about us? Well, even with that, I hope we can get this win on the road --- something positive has to happen at some point during the season (for the fans that BELIEVE). Maybe getting rid of Corey will be it for Corey haters.

I'm a Corey lover, but it is time for him to get from under Dunleavy so I have prepared myself to accept the inevitable. How many will ASK to be traded after he's gone?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I bumped this to cross out the part that is now bolded, but couldn't find the strickeout key.
> 
> Anyway, looks like we will have to throw it away WITH the same old coach. I've seen nothing since I opened this thread to make me change my mind about him or this team.
> 
> ...


Somehow i get the feeling Brand will want to test out free agency if this all pans out the way i think it will. 

If he leaves, we'll have Livingston, 35-year old Mobley, Ross & Kaman taking up almost the entire salary cap.... oh boy, that's a real winner.... get ready for the constant jokes again folks, it's gonna be a rough decade.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> Somehow i get the feeling Brand will want to test out free agency if this all pans out the way i think it will.
> 
> If he leaves, we'll have Livingston, 35-year old Mobley, Ross & Kaman taking up almost the entire salary cap.... oh boy, that's a real winner.... *get ready for the constant jokes again folks, it's gonna be a rough decade.*



whatever, us longtime fans are used to it...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> whatever, us longtime fans are used to it...


Yeah, but it didn't have to be like this. I'm not so sure I have what it takes to go through another decade like before behind some nonsensical moves.

BTW: Thanks.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> whatever, us longtime fans are used to it...




No you're not! We got some new jokes up our sleeves!
MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!! AHAHAHAH! HA! HA!....HA.......ha....


But in all seriousness, I don't know what the hell is wrong
with the Clips. I'm shocked, dishearted, and baffled. 
Mostly shocked, then baffled and lastly being dishearted. 
I don't even think dishearted is a word. But I'm going to
act like it belongs in my vocabulary. 

I think the best thing for the Clips to do, is send Shaun
over to the Suns for Pat Burke + 2nd rounder. If we can get
that done somehow, I'm sure Burke will help you win just as
much as he has helped us win. Hell, we're 4-0 when he plays.
MVP? Possibly.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Somehow i get the feeling Brand will want to test out free agency if this all pans out the way i think it will.
> 
> If he leaves, we'll have Livingston, 35-year old Mobley, Ross & Kaman taking up almost the entire salary cap.... oh boy, that's a real winner.... get ready for the constant jokes again folks, it's gonna be a rough decade.


Relax buddy! Its only been 20+ games. We still have time to right this ship. We NEED to get back to our defensive ways.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Relax buddy! Its only been 20+ games. We still have time to right this ship. We NEED to get back to our defensive ways.


I'm so sick of hearing this from people, i said this after game 1, people said 'it's only the first game!'

i said it after game 10, people said 'there's still 72 games left!'

i said it now, people said 'there's still 75% of the season left!'

....notice a pattern? nothing has changed since game 1, and it's gonna continue that way the rest of the season. live in denial all you want, reality says something else though.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

leidout said:


> I'm so sick of hearing this from people, i said this after game 1, people said 'it's only the first game!'
> 
> i said it after game 10, people said 'there's still 72 games left!'
> 
> ...


Thank you leidout for openly admitting what I've been saying for atleast since I started this thread.

Amazing, isn't it --- what difference a dumb coach can make in one year. Unfortunately, we ain't seen nothing yet. Did you see how disgusted DTS looked at the Houston game? I'm sure he wants to strangle someone at this point.

WHAT A JOKE!!!!! And, AI coming here? IF that happens it is only because no one else would give King what he wants and out of desperation, the Sixers give him to a groveling Dumbleavy. Who will quickly try to micromanage AI, only to cause friction and unhappiness in the lockerroom.

Dumbleavy certainly is good at destroying chemistry amongst players: 

*Simmons*: TRADED --- I don't care WHAT you did --- I'm saving money to pay Kaman and that's that. 

*Wilcox*: TRADED (a perfect example of what to expect from Dumbleavy -- I don't care HOW good you are, I don't like you AND I'm a million dollar coach.); MESSAGE SENT TO OTHER PLAYERS.

*Cassell*: (yeah, plantar fascitis ... treat me like Wilcox? trade me? **** you and the Clippers), 

*TT*: (on court injury, yeah ... trade me after a year because YOUR system is whack and makes me look bad **** you and the Clippers); and 

*Corey*: (it has all been said before), 

*QRoss*: (not actually stopping anyone so far, wonder where the motivation went). 

*Kaman*: Sam is apparently through trying to help him and says --- let Dumbleavy handle it --- he's getting paid, I'm being traded.) The other half of Dumb & Dumber -- after Dumb helps get him his contract, tries dogging it to help Dumb get his only to find out --- this is the NBA and Dumber ain't even a top anything and can't just turn it on when he feels like.

*Elton*: Ever the company man, but 'OUT OF GAS'. He's a yes man --- so far, so Dumbleavy hasn't touched him. Elton has never been benched; let's see if he'll remain the yes man if ever he is, AND let's face it --- he needs to be benched for the rest. We're not winning any way, so rest up for next season.

*Shaun*: I'm beginning to believe that he's getting playing time because Sam says play him and Corey has told Shaun to play HIS game no matter what because Dumbleavy cares about no one but himself and will trade you anyway. 'Gotta keep yourself marketable; don't let him kill your game or your confidence'. 

I'm just throwing this in because I believe Dumbleavy will bring his son here --- could be saving and showcasing Shaun for trade-bait to get his son.

This is going to be a long season and we will be lucky to win 35 games. 

I JUST DON'T BELIEVE I'M WITNESSING THIS.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT and Cassell are not faking injuries. I don't know why you keep saying players are faking when they are hurt. They are legitimately hurt...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> TT and Cassell are not faking injuries. I don't know why you keep saying players are faking when they are hurt. They are legitimately hurt...


Well ... even IF Sam has plantar fascitis, why can't he play? KOBE DID ... in fact, he started the entire season, jumping over players and chasing Allen for the scoring title. I think it was the first or second year of his $136 million contract. Although, I will admit, normal people don't really play with plantar; Duncan was hobbled, but Kobe didn't even have a limp. Guess Sam has the kind Duncan has, right?


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Weasel said:


> TT and Cassell are not faking injuries. I don't know why you keep saying players are faking when they are hurt. They are legitimately hurt...


Sam's 38 with plantar faciitis... it's showing in his game. He's really hurting out there. Plantar takes even the youngest players out for a while (remember TD's off year?).


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

universal! said:


> Sam's 38 with plantar faciitis... it's showing in his game. He's really hurting out there. Plantar takes even the youngest players out for a while (remember TD's off year?).


Sam doesn't even jump, so it's not as big of a deal.

And some players DO fake injuries on bad teams just to save a little face from being involved... Vince Carter anyone...? Just 'cause its our favorite team doesn't mean it won't happen here too.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> give him to a groveling Dumbleavy. Who will quickly try to micromanage AI, only to cause friction and unhappiness in the lockerroom.


How do you know? What superstar or all star has he done that too with the Clippers? Has he micromanaged brand? What about people who were said to be huge cancers coming to the team in cassell and mobley? Heck, cassell rarely runs dunleavvy's game plan. If you can play your own style of ball and be successful with it, Dunleavvy will give you some leeway. There is no precedent to say that dunleavvy will mess up AI's game



> Simmons: TRADED --- I don't care WHAT you did --- I'm saving money to pay Kaman and that's that.


Simmons was not traded. He was let go because he was asking for a ridiculous sum of money for a player with one good year. Remember, SF/SG's are a dime a dozen who can put up one year numbers like that. Most can be had for the MLE, some even less. At the time it was the right move, and simmons has underachieved for the money he is making, with his injury this year, hes not even the best player named simmons in the league which is sad since few could name the other player named Simmons.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Wilcox: TRADED (a perfect example of what to expect from Dumbleavy -- I don't care HOW good you are, I don't like you AND I'm a million dollar coach.); MESSAGE SENT TO OTHER PLAYERS.
> 
> Cassell: (yeah, plantar fascitis ... treat me like Wilcox? trade me? **** you and the Clippers),
> 
> TT: (on court injury, yeah ... trade me after a year because YOUR system is whack and makes me look bad **** you and the Clippers); and


Wilcox was not good for this team. Whether he had a personality conflict or what with the coach, that doesnt mean you go half butt in practice or disappear in games. But actually hes having very similar problems that seattle is complaining about up there, so maybe it wasnt just dunleavvy. I thought wilcox did have skills and in that system where he is THE MAN in the middle would be getting like 18-20 and 10 rebounds a game with a couple of blocks. Not 12 and 8 with .5 blocks. 

Cassell i have lost respect for after trying to sabotage any possiblity of a trade, but you can tell he is injured. Who cares if youre not a freak athlete. You still need your feet to jump as high as YOU CAN. Just because you cant jump over the rim doesnt mean that a foot injury isnt going to hurt you just the same. Thomas, i dont know what is up with him. Hes putting up career high numbers in rebounds and assists, but thats not what hes here for. Id like to see him starting more. If we had AI, that would get him a lot of open looks, regardless of dunleavvys system.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Kaman: Sam is apparently through trying to help him and says --- let Dumbleavy handle it --- he's getting paid, I'm being traded.) The other half of Dumb & Dumber -- after Dumb helps get him his contract, tries dogging it to help Dumb get his only to find out --- this is the NBA and Dumber ain't even a top anything and can't just turn it on when he feels like.


This is whats irritating. You and your baseless stories. You almost try to make it sound like you are there at practice you know what kind of help cassell gave to kaman before, and you now know what kind of help he is giving now. You know nothing of the sort. Then you make ridiculous claims that somehow Kaman was playing poorly in order to help dunleavvy get a contract extension? Give me a break. I hope people from other team's boards dont come here and see such nonsense and think that all clipper fans post like that. We can all have our own opinions, but when you put stuff out like that almost as if youre convinced its fact, thats not cool. 



> Elton: Ever the company man, but 'OUT OF GAS'. He's a yes man --- so far, so Dumbleavy hasn't touched him. Elton has never been benched; let's see if he'll remain the yes man if ever he is, AND let's face it --- he needs to be benched for the rest. We're not winning any way, so rest up for next season.


Theres a thought. Bench our best player for the rest of the season. Oh brother. 

Your shaun comments the same thing. I guess shauns PT has nothing to do with sam's injury and the fact that ewing is our only other PG. 

As far as dun trying to get dun jr. That is a possibility. He explored that possibility in the summer. But then you put your only legit comment back down the toilet by saying that dun would trade Livvy for dun jr. You know good and well that would never happen, especially if they wont trade him for A.I.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Weasel said:


> TT and Cassell are not faking injuries. I don't know why you keep saying players are faking when they are hurt. They are legitimately hurt...


Dynasty Raider is the biggest conspiracy theorist on the board. Ever read her stuff about the refs/Stern/NBC?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> There is a simple explanation. The curse of Tim Thomas. The Clippers signed him and now they will unfortunately suffer.


I hate to quote myself, but everyone is overlooking the obvious. Karma is a ***** and Tim Thomas ****ed up the Clippers Karma


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

leidout said:


> Somehow i get the feeling Brand will want to test out free agency if this all pans out the way i think it will.
> 
> If he leaves, we'll have Livingston, 35-year old Mobley, Ross & Kaman taking up almost the entire salary cap.... oh boy, that's a real winner.... get ready for the constant jokes again folks, it's gonna be a rough decade.


man, i couldn't agree more with you

this whole situation doesn't smell right...something drastic has to happen(too late for Iverson:boohoo2: ) otherwise we'll be indeed stuck with 35-year old Mobley, 65-year old Cassell, Ross, Kaman, Livingston, Thomas....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahahaha 
Pat Burke hahahahah 
i mean livingston is nothing special but cmon Pat Burke hahahahahha
speaking of jokes... a friend of mine told me that he heard the radio and they were making fun of the Clippers again...you know like they did about the "old" Clippers....dont know if its true though...
cuz he asked me "whats wrong with the Clippers..." then he told me ....


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I hate to quote myself, but everyone is overlooking the obvious. Karma is a ***** and Tim Thomas ****ed up the Clippers Karma



i think you might be right


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hehe do clippers rule LA anymore? :biggrin: i kid i kid.. dont want to pick fights here, but it was tempting


----------

